# White flour as pest repellant in organic garden



## dheat (Jul 27, 2005)

I read an anecdote in Making the Best with Basics about how dusting with white flour produced tremendous results in an organic garden. Has anyone done this? Was it successful? If so, do you understand how it works? Is there a down side?

Thank you for sharing your wisdom.


----------



## AnnieOakley (Aug 28, 2006)

I use Diotomaceous Earth (DE). As the name implies, Diotomaceous earth consists of tiny little diatoms from the ocean, that have been dehydrated into a powder. It is available in many garden centers, or co-ops, is relatively inexpensive. This powder feels like powder to the human hand, but to soft-bodied insects (like slugs) it is razor sharp. Works great on fire ants!!!!!
For the flea beetle, DE acts as a barrier between the leaf and the bug. White flour will also work...however, it may excessively clog the pores of the leaves. The most important thing with using this control, is that you are vigilant about re-applying it after it rains.


----------



## dheat (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Annie.

I've used DE, but didn't have noticeable results. Nevertheless, I'll probably continue to use it until I run out. Perhaps I need to be more vigilant. The thing I don't like about DE is that it kills unwanted and wanted insects indiscriminately.

Do you understand how white flour does it's thing in the garden? It doesn't kill insects, does it? I assume it's "indiscriminate" too, but at least it may not kill beneficials.

Thanks again,

Doug


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

I used it last year when grasshoppers were stripping the leaves from my squash plants down to the stalk. Worked wonders... I did see alot fewer grasshoppers, between the inedible food and the appearance of orb weaver spiders a few weeks later.  But really, are grasshoppers good for anything?


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

I used it (SR flour) on my cabbage last year for cabbage worms, worked great. 

Why it worked don't know, just know it did.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I seem to remember reading that the insects eat some of the flour and it gums up their insides and they die. Not sure if that is right, but it stuck with me


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

My husband was getting a haircut when someone in the barber shop asked about insect control with flour. The barber said you have to use Welfare Flour. That if you use Welfare Flour, the insects eat it and get accustomed to having it given to them, and then when it's gone they just sit there and starve to death waiting on the next delivery.

MY story is true, but I think the barber was pulling someone's leg.


----------



## weaver (May 13, 2006)

AnnieOakley said:


> I use Diotomaceous Earth (DE). As the name implies, Diotomaceous earth consists of tiny little diatoms from the ocean, that have been dehydrated into a powder. It is available in many garden centers, or co-ops, is relatively inexpensive. This powder feels like powder to the human hand, but to soft-bodied insects (like slugs) it is razor sharp. Works great on fire ants!!!!!
> For the flea beetle, DE acts as a barrier between the leaf and the bug. White flour will also work...however, it may excessively clog the pores of the leaves. The most important thing with using this control, is that you are vigilant about re-applying it after it rains.


i got food grade DE and used on ant hills tore hills up and put DE all over ants i have not seen any effect been 4 weeks what grade did you used DE 20 or fire ant grade and how did you use it how long before it took effect thanks.


----------

